# My 06 Civic Sedan Build



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Car:* 
2006 Honda Civic LX Sedan









*Head unit:* 
Pioneer Avic-900bt *Installed*

*Front stage:* 
JBL C608GTI MKii Components

*Amps: * 
1-JBL PX300.4
2-JBL PX600.2 
Picked these up super cheap and couldn't pass them up

*Substage:* 
JBL P1224 or may do 2 JBL P1022's in a 4th order

*Wiring: *
Stinger SHI2317 17in rca's pro 3 series *Installed*
30ft 1/0 AWG ultra flex welding cable
25ft 1/0 Tsunami ground cable

*Battery:* Group 34/78 sized Optima YellowTop *Installed*

*Deadener:* 100sq ft fatmat sound deadner *Installed*

*Misc:*
Stinger SHT303 battery terminals
Stinger SPD623 fused distribution block
Stinger SPD5204 inline fuse holders

*HU already installed:*


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

100sq ft of FatMat in and my 30ft of 1/0 ultraflex welding cable, then picked up 25ft of tsunami 1/0 ground cable and some ring terminals today locally also.


























1/0 Welding Cable vs Tsunami 1/0


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Got my 51r and 34/78 yellowtops

More than likely will not use the 51r


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Stinger goodies!

New Battery Terminals , distribution blocks , in line fuses , and Pro 3 Series RCA's :


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fatmated part of the car, still have the trunk and rear deck to do. Also ran new stinger pro 3 series RCA's as well as put my optima group 34 yellow top in up front! 

Before fatmat:









In progress door pics:

















doors complete:

















floor:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

did you put something other than mat , over the door opening... if not, you should, or else the mat will flap around and kill all your midbass. other-wise nice job, keep it up!

suscribed!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

No we did not use any sheet metal or anything for the hole in the door. May have to add that later if midbass is lacking once the components are installed.

What we did though is use 3 layers of fatmat, one on the inner door(actually outside part) and we used 2 layers on the inside and outside of the outer door panel. Basically stuck the fatmat back to back and sealed it with the heat gun, it seems pretty sturdy.

I currently have some infinity 6.5 coaxials in the door off a jl audio 320.4 and they have descent mid bass.


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

PX300.4 picked this puppy up in mint condition for $40!! From a friend of course! 


















C608GTI MKII:









C608GTI MKII Crossovers:


----------



## Mixerdriver (Nov 8, 2010)

Subscribed.


----------



## rj671j (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice... I have a couple of those JBL amps / nice price (not real efficient amps, but I like them).


----------



## rj671j (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh yeah... let us know how it sounds?


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yea other than their size the efficiency was my only other concern.

I got all three amps for less than 350$ so I thought that was pretty good! Got the px3004 from a friend and the 2 px6002's off here. I wanted to have matching amps not necessarily my entire system be JBL gear but it worked out that way, which I'm ok with. I'm sure it will be a few steps up from my old setup.


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hoping to get the front stage in this weekend. Also getting the back glass re-tinted with 20% and the windshield tinted with 50%!!!

Also have the 2 PX600.2 on the way, either going to power one p1224 or 2 P1022's

I might just get things done by March! 

However the trunk and box setup is going to be a task. A friend suggested doing a 4th order Bandpass box vented through the rear deck I believe is what the plan is. 

Trunk and design will be similar to this 
YouTube - showin off jl audio 13 w7 killing my roof


----------



## packetrace (Jan 28, 2011)

I like that ! wanna seee this build up !


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Update from Saturday!

Got the rest of the car fatmated. Got the midbasses in the doors after having to cut the stock location about 1/4 inch because the magnet on the back of the 608gti midbass was to large(forgot to take a photo). Didnt have a chance to do anything with the tweeters. Made a bracket for the fuse holder and ran the 1/0awg power wire. Also didnt have time to put in the new jbl px300.4, so i'm still using my t2.340.4 and my gto12 and rockford p400.2. Wires & cable still need to be tucked away properly.

Stock wiring, +battery to +alternator, and 1/0awg ground on the side terminals, system wire on top terminal, when the 2nd battery is installed and i have more time the 1/0awg ground will be ran from -battery front to -battery rear.









Fuse Holder & bracket:









Entire view of the battery, Group 34/78 barely fits with the intake:









12ga speaker wire ran into the doors:









Spare tire well and trunk bottom:









Passenger side trunk:









Drivers side trunk panel:









Rear deck- before i cut out the holes:









Inside view of trunk:


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Entire trunk done:









Passenger side:









Drivers Side:









Zip ties every 6-8inches:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Man I DIIIIGGG those door seals!! Nice!!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

scooter99 said:


> Man I DIIIIGGG those door seals!! Nice!!


yea i just wish they were in better shape tho...i've had them on for over a year... they light up blue but i unhooked them after not being able to match the color blue.

I might try to find them again sometime soon so they will be new and fresh when the system is done....I found them on ebay...lol


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice diagram. What are you using the Seagate for? Movies or music or both? Just curious.


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

scooter99 said:


> Nice diagram. What are you using the Seagate for? Movies or music or both? Just curious.


Movies & Music...yep both ...athough if I put over about 50gb on it read time tends to lag....

Using it mainly because right now my usb/ipod cord is in the glove compartment and I dont like to have my iphone in there because i don't always use the bluetooth and that makes it somewhat inaccessible.

I have a nice vent mount I like so I may remove the airbag off light and run the ipod cord out of there to the vent between the steering wheel and HU so my iphone is in easier reach.


----------



## TimesCaptured (Jan 6, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

So bench tested the px300.4 and only 1 of 4 channels is working so I'm getting my money back

Haven't been able to find out if it can be repaired yet or haven't seen another one online used...

I'm looking for something that can do 300w+ x 2 like an arc audio ks300.4 or another px300.4 or something similar.

more than likely will use my Rockford p400.2 bridged sending [email protected] to power the jbl 608gti mkii for the moment until i find something more powerful


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Update:

picked up a JL HD600/4 for a good price form a member on here...... to power my front stage, it will be here Tuesday, I'm stoked to see how powerful it is in a small package!

Will be installing and working on a few things Saturday, hopefully i'll get to tuning the front stage some as well as sprucing up and organizing the wiring...


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

New Camera & New CF vinyl hood!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

What made you use ultraflex welding cable for your power vs the Tsunami Power cable?


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> What made you use ultraflex welding cable for your power vs the Tsunami Power cable?


welding cable was cheaper, more flexible and is good quality 100% copper


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

jlh2003 said:


> welding cable was cheaper, more flexible and is good quality 100% copper


Why not use it on the ground as well?


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

main reason why I'm not using the welding cable for ground is bc the ultra flex only comes in orange .....didn't want to have same color power & ground


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Could've techflexed it. Would've given it a different look. 

Man I can't wait to get my hood etc done. Wheels are on, I redropped it, check out the thread. That CF hood, black grill, combined with the CF roof and trunk w/ si wing get's me all excited.


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

scooter99 said:


> Could've techflexed it. Would've given it a different look.
> 
> Man I can't wait to get my hood etc done. Wheels are on, I redropped it, check out the thread. That CF hood, black grill, combined with the CF roof and trunk w/ si wing get's me all excited.


True but by the time i did all that it would equal the cost of buying normal OFC power cable

Yea man your is looking good too


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

now you can bi-amp your front stage without sacrificing power.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

jlh2003 said:


> New Camera & New CF vinyl hood!


nice job! did you apply it yourself?


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Vega-LE said:


> now you can bi-amp your front stage without sacrificing power.


????


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

amitaF said:


> nice job! did you apply it yourself?


nope I don't have enough patience for vinyl... my sponsor did it for me!


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

jlh2003 said:


> ????


sorry those crossovers don't allow for that. i thought they did.:blush:


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

got the jl hd 600.4 installed on Friday all I can say is wow!!!

ordered my sub for right now: DC Audio Level 3 15" with carbon fiber dust cap FTW! I will be powering it off a JBL/Crown BPX amp.

In a few months I will recone the 15" to a 10" and add 2 more level 3 10's and a 2k amp! 

Here is a sample pic of a 10" w/ CF dustcap: (from CJ18 on SMD)


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are more pictures of the hood under light:


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

hoping to have tweeter pods & box done this week

sub, amp & amp rack done and in next week!


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

does the f900 read any format of video from the external? I use my ipod for videos, so i have to convert them to mp4 & slim down the resolution. Problem is, it ends up looking like crap on the receiver since the video has to be stretched out to fit the screen.


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

nope havent been able to get it to pull video off the external yet


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Man thats some great progress so far. good job


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

draft6969 said:


> Man thats some great progress so far. good job


Thanks stay tuned hoping to make some progress and be done for a while this week & next!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

jlh2003 said:


> Here are more pictures of the hood under light:


 DAMN that hood is sexy!! I cannot WAIT to do mine!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

scooter99 said:


> DAMN that hood is sexy!! I cannot WAIT to do mine!


Thanks Scooter!

In need of some help box design wise. I'd like to do a ported box using aero ports through the rear deck. I want it to be tuned between 32-35hz since i listen to a few types of music. Also I think my car peaks at around 50-52HZ not sure what factor that plays into the tuning of the port/box.

Dimensions would be around:
Width:40" max
Height 18" max
Depth: 11" (depth can be up to 28)

Issue is: using 2 6in aero ports will be to much port and 1 6in will not be enough. 

SO I can either use: 
3 4" ports w/ total port length 26" @ 32HZ
or find someone who makes a 7in port and use 1 7in port 26"L @34.54HZ

Input please:worried:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

If two 6" ports would be too much, why don't you go with smaller ports. Put a little baffle there, that would make the holes smaller for the smaller port to go through, then you're in free. The rear deck trim still hides them and at the same time you can go as small a port as you need and up to a 6". Just a thought.


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

thats true but I would have to do 3 4" aero ports if I use a smaller port size so that would require adding a xtra hole in my rear deck since it's an LX= no stock sub hole

2 4" ports wouldn't be enough I don't believe

a buddy & I are going to try to do a kerfed port if it doesn't work out we will go with the 3 4"


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok here are some pictures I forgot to post from last weekend: 

Most of this is Temporary until my new sub & amp get here.

1/0AWG:









12ga to tweeter wire temporarily Divers Side:









Temp Tweeter Mount w/ Velcro:









Passenger side:

















JBL C608GTI MKII MidBass in the door, still nee to add a ring to bring it out some:

















Amps on rear of back seat for the moment, gotta make an amp rack when the other arrives and tidy up wiring:


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

More pics of the car after a bath:


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

nice looking ride dude keep up the good work, nice how you have everything flowing good on colors and stuff


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Bro!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pics from car show 1-19-11, took 2nd in sport compact


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

PICS!!!

I'm thrilled to be the only person to my knowledge who will be running SA in Charleston!!!

Thanks to Derrick for the help & gear!!! Awesome guy, sick explorer and the excursion is crazy!!!


























































CANT GET MUCH NEWER...


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Loving the sundown gear!

My buddy's shop said my sax100.4 came in today, derrick just called it in for me yesterday morning so it got here super fast but i'm only in SC!!!

My DC 15 shipped today also

Hooked up the sa-12 and 1200d in my little 1.25cu ft prefab w/ 11' of port and tuned at 35hz, played on the audio control meter after we scoped it, got it up to around 142.3db with the rear seat up running a sweep for 40-60hz.

Working on a box for it tomorrow and more this weekend...keep an eye on my build log!!!


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

nice job,will follow.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I really like those rims. 

Oh, and the system is pretty nice, too!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Hoping to get some more work done this weekend!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

wow, i knew those SA subs did work but i didn't know they were so loud while being so nice


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

yep I'm loving them!!!


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

I like the wiring....nice job...


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks!

Here's pics from today's work!!!


























SAX-100.4 BEAST!!!









New Box:









































Yet to be covered until I paint it or get matching carpet


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

how big is the box/port


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

2.25cu ft port is 12h x 3.25w x 29L

Its for daily use on music...IT SLAMS


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

New box just messing around...

HDVideosPostedbyDylanFitHardwickFeb2820111258pm2.mp4 video by jlh200303 - Photobucket


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

TO DO LIST

1.	DC Audio, Level 3 15”- Here Wednesday via Fedex
2.	Tweeter Pods-Design TBD
3.	DC Audio Level 3 15” Box- Design TBD
4.	Amp Rack- Design TBD
5.	Order Rear Battery- Optima Yellowtop Group 31- awaiting word from Optima
6.	Trunk Lid Insulator- Ordered from CHH on 2-27-11
7.	Hood Insulator- Ordered from CHH on 2-27-11
8.	Skunk2 Oil Cap, Radiator Cap, and Drain Plugs- ordered
9.	Clifford 5702 w/ Smart-start- Ordered
10.	Advent ADV29 Overhead DVD 8.5”- Ordered
11.	3M Carbon Fiber Scotchprint on Rims to match hood-Scheduled for this week
12.	Sundown Audio stickers, t-shirt, & hoodie-Ordered on 2-24-11 
13.	DC Audio t-shirts & hoodie- Ordered on 2-25-11


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

just got the ups email from college hills Honda, my trunk lid & hood insulator/liner will be here Wednesday!!!

then it will be time to hide the fatmat on my trunk lid!!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice! I'm using mine for my build. I'm gonna use it to form the processor rack on the rear lid. I would've sold it to you otherwise. Course I didn't know you needed one.


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

it's cool college hills is in OH so fast and cheap shipping, plus the kit they sell includes clips hinge covers and liner for like 90$


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea they're great. I get all my OEM stuff from them. Matter of fact I'm gonna need to order a couple of those tweeter grilles from them. I thought I bought a set but I can't find them and mine have holes in them from temp. tweeter mounting.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Do you see the black glue that you didnt remove from the door after pulling off the plastic vapor barrier? That glue reacts with the fat mat tar and melts it, when it gets hot the fat mat will peel off and the tar will also start dripping down your door. ask me how i know (i used the same stuff and made the same mistake on the install on my 09 si)

just giving you a heads up!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

we removed some of it..as much as we could w/o scrubbing the doors... I think it will be ok


SC doesn't get crazy hot


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in NY and last summer it started dripping down my door onto the side skirt. Then some came off from inside the door skin and got stuck on my window. Not a pretty scene! 

I'm just telling you from experience, they say it's the best teacher. This time around I'm going to use second skin. 

Although I don't even know if the adhesive second skin uses would hold up when put on top of the Honda vapor barrier glue. That glue is made to never dry and stay plyable, and like I said it reacted with the tar/glue on the Fatmat


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

well hopefully we did it right...


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

tweeter pods got started today!

DC sub, trunk lid insulator and hood insulator from College Hills Honda all coming in tomorrow!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

tweeter pod molds:

















package of my trunk lid and hood insulator 









had time to get the hood piece on before it got dark


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

looks great! love the list you have


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Went down to GA Veterans State Park this weekend...























































MY FAVORITE !!!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

a few more


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

how low is your civic? (as in ground clearance)


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Not very high but not super slammed...

I have eibach sportline springs the drop is between 1.5-2"...in the next few months I'm putting on skunk2 pro-s coilovers!!!


----------



## f150fx4 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great car. Super nice job on the install.

I hope I can do half as good on my new Civic and the system install.

George


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

System is now complete!! need to take better pics all these are with my iphone.

Tech Flex'd a bunch of wiring to clean it up, with help from Neil/CARS made the amp rack and box!!!





























I Tech Flex'd the ground cable here also just forgot to take a pic after


















Box tuned to 38HZ

















Amp rack:


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Completed amp rack, its angle towards the cabin, not sure if you can tell in the pic:

























No trunk left....









CF dustcap w/black DC Logo!!!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Final Equipment List:

Pioneer AVIC-900BT
JBL C608GTI MKII
Sundown Audio SAX-100.4
Sundown Audio SAX-1200D
DC Audio Level 3 15
Custom Mounted Stinger Volt Meter
1/0AWG Ultraflex Cable & Tsunami 1/0 Ground Cable
120^ft Fatmat & Rattle Trap Sound Deadener
Stinger 17in RCA's Pro 3 Series 
Stinger Pro Fused Distribution Block
Optima Yellowtop Group 34/78
Stinger Pro Battery Terminals
Stinger Pro Inline Fuse Holder


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Also put on my Skunk2 oil cap, radiator cap, spill socks and magnetic drain bolts today, as well as got 55% tint on my windshield

Video & better/more pics soon to come!!!


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

how do you like your set of JBL C608GTI MKII??

do they sound good ?


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Durry said:


> how do you like your set of JBL C608GTI MKII??
> 
> do they sound good ?


LOVE them would be an understatement!!!

their awesome!!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

car looks great inside and out. i'm a big fan of tint. i've got 20% all around with 35% on the whole windshield. took getting used to but really helps with glare in the middle of the day and headlights at night. 

are you running active off the sundown amp?


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

MTopper said:


> car looks great inside and out. i'm a big fan of tint. i've got 20% all around with 35% on the whole windshield. took getting used to but really helps with glare in the middle of the day and headlights at night.
> 
> are you running active off the sundown amp?


yea I have 55% on the windshield, 35% on the sides and 20% on the rear love it... SC law is 27% so didn't want it to be extremely dark

No not running active currently I may, I have to finish mounting my tweeters and then I may


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

PLEASE GO VOTE FOR ME FOR SYSTEM OF THE MONTH System Of The Month. Nominating and Voting in here. - SMD Forum


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 5, 2010)

you made a super nice subwoofer box !


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

Getting oil and tranny fluid change and putting in magnetic drain bolts in today also having install coilovers...


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

only if i get that component set haha. but for sure, you got my vote


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

New pics:

after skunk2 pro-s and lip of rims being wrapped:









Dropjawmag.com



















































Took Home 1st in Honda Mild & 2nd in SPL/Audio, both my friends also took home a class trophy and audio trophy, 6 trophies for 3 cars!!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn that looks clean man. Nice job. I want that JDM valve cover so baddly! Very nice! I was thinking too, wonder if the CF Vinyl would melt on the oem cover? Hmmm! 

Anyway, nice work my friend! Wish you lived closer so I could check it out in person!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

no more stock hood prop


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

March 2011 SOTM Vote- Sponsored by Audio Savings - SMD Forum

Go vote for me same screen name "jlh2003"


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

got ya bud


----------



## knifedag007 (Mar 14, 2011)

nice build, i am currently working on my set up in 06 si coupe


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

I feel for you coupe guys with that tiny trunk


----------



## knifedag007 (Mar 14, 2011)

jlh2003 said:


> I feel for you coupe guys with that tiny trunk


our trunk is actually larger than yours, how do u think they made u have 2 more doors but only be about 3 in. longer


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

jlh2003 said:


> I feel for you coupe guys with that tiny trunk











you can't even put a gallon of milk in there.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sure you could! Well maybe 2 half gallons! LMAO!


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

took the rivets off and washed the pollen off:


----------



## knifedag007 (Mar 14, 2011)

not a fan of the tail lights but the car looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

knifedag007 said:


> not a fan of the tail lights but the car looks nice :thumbsup:


yea i don't love them either


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Why don't you go back to stock? Stock + tint = sex!


----------



## knifedag007 (Mar 14, 2011)

id say stock and red out the reverse and turn signals


----------



## jlh2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

scooter99 said:


> Why don't you go back to stock? Stock + tint = sex!


I might eventually... story behind these current tails are I got rear ended and the stock tail lights were on backorder for like 1.5 weeks and that the only thing they needed to finish my car so a local shop had the current ones...


----------



## knifedag007 (Mar 14, 2011)

o ok


----------



## Brucegbombara (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey where did you get the black H from or is it painted?


----------

